
Enloya - Enloya
http://enloya.com
======
Enloya
Enloya is a legal marketplace for startups. Enloya matches specific legal
solutions to specific legal problems through the use of computer algorithms
and carefully designed user-experience. In doing so, we have in mind what
typical and atypical startups struggle with, from opening up a simple brick-
and-mortar business to selling sophisticated goods and services across
borders. In a world where legal fees are obscure and expensive, and knowing
what specific legal solutions need to be sought is confusing, Enloya provides
transparency, affordability and simplicity to the legal industry by enabling a
community where fixed-fee services, superior albeit affordable lawyers, and
specific legal solutions are prioritized. In parallel, Enloya provides lawyers
with a platform to manage their schedules and to create teams with other
lawyers and legal professionals on the platform (e.g. with economists,
accountants, engineers, or even marketers).

